# Irish Pickle Factory



## Casper (Dec 27, 2013)

_*Mickey O'Flynn worked in an Irish pickle factory. For many years he had a powerful 
desire to put his p**** in the pickle slicer.

Unable to stand it any longer, he sought professional help from the  factory psychologist. 
After six months, the therapist gave up. 

He advised Mickey to go ahead and do it or he would probably never have any peace of mind.

The next day he came home from work very early. His wife, Mary, became alarmed and 
wanted to know what had happened. 

Mickey tearfully confessed his tormenting desire to put his p**** in the pickle slicer. 

He went on to explain that today he finally went ahead and did it, and he was immediately fired.

Mary gasped and ran over to her husband. She quickly yanked down his  pants 
and shorts only to find a normal, completely intact p****. 

She looked up and said, "I don't understand. What about the pickle slicer?" 

 Mickey replied, "I think she got fired, too." 
*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Must have been a ripper Cas.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 27, 2013)

:goodone::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I'm glad that got 'undeleted', really is a ripper.


----------



## Casper (Dec 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well I'm glad that got 'undeleted', really is a ripper.



_*Di, it wasn't because I thought it was too risque, just that I copied/pasted it from our email 
and it looked weird.....it was all squashed up on one side of the page.....:disgust:
*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG...that was funny..just read it to Mr.O and we both had a good laugh!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 28, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2013)

Good one.......


----------



## That Guy (Dec 28, 2013)




----------

